# King Louis XVII, digging through rumors



## Lamperoux (Sep 25, 2010)

King Louis XVII was the son of Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette. He died at the age of ten in a prison cell, because of the French revolution. Some people say he died in his cell, others say he escaped. They also have his heart, literally. There are DNA tests that the owner of that heart is related to marie antoinette, and it is probably Louis XVII. Could someone more learned in this peice of history tell me more. I also want ot know a few other  things about him. Did they ever find his remains? They also say that his heart was given to some church official, a bishop i think and then lost...and then miraculously found again. Can anyone confirm that story for me. I really want to know the facts. The main character of my novel will be Louis, and i need to know information, and the chances he actually escaped... which depends on if that heart is his or not. I would guess it is, but some say it is his brother's who died before him form tuberculosis. Someone help. I really want to get he facts straight.


----------



## garza (Sep 26, 2010)

This may or may not be of value to you, but one of the charges supposedly lodged against Marie Antoinette was an accusation of incest with her son. It may or may not have been true, but given the sexual proclivities of the French court at the time there is a good chance it was true. If you google for Louis XVII you will find a wealth of information, including a long article in Wikipedia which appears to be more accurate than is usual for that site.


----------



## Lamperoux (Sep 28, 2010)

well, i did research that tidbit. I doubt marie antionette sexually abused a toddler, he was seven when he was separeted from her. Louis Charles was supposedly coahced into accusing his mother. This makes for a very emotional flashback, no?
Well, i did look up wikipedia. Though, if a learned person on this matter could explain more about naundroff and his claims. It seems strange he convinced the nurse of louis xvii, but did not convince louis xvii's sister, Marie Therese. Well thanks Garz

any good informaiton or links is appreciated, escpecially on the people who were involved with louis charles as they are vital to my sotryline


----------

